# My Noreve Cover - Comments/Review



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

My Noreve cover came today. I'm very pleased with the cover; very nice leather, soft, smooth. The rail system is the best! My Kindle slide right in, and it fits snuggly. I picked it up (held it about six inches over the couch) and tried to get it to dislodge. It didn't. The cover folds back nicely for reading, and it closes nicely too. Just close it with the magnetic snap. It's very slim and lightweight. Overall I'm very happy I chose this cover.

But - - - -the packaging is another story. The cover was in a cardboard box...the box was in a cellophane wrapper...and then placed in a UPS plastic bag. The box was crushed, and because that was the only protection for the cover, there is a slight indentation on the front of my cover. I was not impressed with the packaging at all, and even though the indentation is minute, I know it's there. I would think, given the price that one has to pay for a Noreve cover, the packaging would be more protective. M-Edge and Amazon do a MUCH better job as far as packaging is concerned. I sent an e-mail to Noreve, although I'm unsure as to what they can/will do. Shipping is so expensive, I wouldn't think of returning/exchanging it.

That said, I do believe this will be my favorite cover. It feels nice in my hands, and it looks nice with my Zen DecalGirl!

I'm trying to post pictures.....next post!!


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

I hate receiving things that have been poorly packaged, too bad about the indentation .  

I'm glad that your case arrived today, I know you were really looking forward to it.  Hopefully the indentation is so minor you won't notice it soon.

Looking forward to the pictures!

On a side note, should leather conditioner be used on the Perpetual leather or should owners not apply any?


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

There was no paperwork in my package at all....so I don't really know. I do think the indentation will work itself out, or at least I won't notice it after awhile. Still trying to figure out how to get my pics going here!!!!


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

The packaging -








The cover -








Open w/Zen DecalGirl -








Cover closed -








Cover closed -


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

Looks good!


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

Thanks! YAY! I posted pictures!!!!


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

When I first saw pictures of the Kindle on Amazon's site I immediately dismissed it because, ahem, it didn't look very good.  But with a nice skin and cover it looks fantastic!


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

Your poor beat up box.  I expected better packaging from Noreve.


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

I guess that's why the enablers around here promote dressing our Kindles up  

....and yes, I expected a lot more from Noreve.  I did e-mail them to let them know.  But, thankfully, I'm thrilled with my new case! I was so tempted to get a color other than black, but I'm happy I didn't, at least for now. One never knows when one might "need" another case though!


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

I've only seen one Kindle out and about; it was naked... poor thing.  Yours looks classy and elegant!    

I ordered my cover before the discount code, and have been feeling a need to get another, lol.  

Let us know what Noreve says about shipping.


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

Yay! Congratulations on getting your Noreve cover! It looks lovely. I see what you mean about the dent, though. I would think it would smooth out eventually? Noreve definitely needs to work on their packaging. I got mine back when NoreveUSA was still around, and the box was black and far sturdier than your cover's packaging. That's extremely disappointing. Let us know what they say!


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

Will do.  Yes, I think that little dent will eventually work itself out....or else I just won't notice it anymore  It's simply the perfect case, in my opinion!


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

mrskb said:


> Will do. Yes, I think that little dent will eventually work itself out....or else I just won't notice it anymore  It's simply the perfect case, in my opinion!


It's funny, the scratches and such on the Vintage leather don't bother me...but that dent would drive me up a wall. I'd say follow up your email with a copy of that second picture--it's the first thing my eye is drawn to, probably because it's the smooth black leather. It may come out on it's own, but it may not, and it wouldn't hurt to at least give them something to actually see.

I'll definitely be watching to see what they come back with in response. At that price--and yes, including the high shipping costs as part of that price--I'd say you should at least get a partial refund, if not an exchange with shipping covered in both directions. I don't recall the packaging on mine last summer, but I do think it was sturdier than what you received.

But boy, does that black ever look elegant!!!!


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

I think I'll go ahead and send the pictures to them also. It can't hurt...


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

I think the first two pictures would be good to send them, let them see how damaged the box was when it arrived.


----------



## Vicki G. (Feb 18, 2010)

It arrived!!!  YAY!!!!!!!!!  And you LOVE it!!!  Bigger YAY!!!!!!!!!!!

Looks like Noreve needs to learn what international shipping is like, doesn't it?  I just checked and mine is in Germany as we speak.  It's the twin of yours.    Hopefully I should have it by Tuesday or Wednesday.

I think this dent will work itself out but I would be inclined to use a leather conditioner on it, possibly just on the outside of the cover, whatever you think, but it certainly can't hurt anything.  I use one called Vitality.  I used a Franklin Planner for years and carried it with me everywhere and this is the conditioner they sell for their binders.  Really keeps the leather clean, soft and looking good.


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

Supple leather should come back, however, I had a pricey handbag boxed and it's leather strap was twisted and hanging down the front of the bag. It left a permanent indentation that was distracting. That indent is still visible and it's been some 15 + years that I received the bag. I say fight to get it replaced. 

Your combo is beautiful. Love the case!


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

I got an e-mail from Noreve this a.m. asking me to send pictures.....which I had already done, so I sent them again. We'll see!


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

pics look good


----------



## loca (Jan 3, 2010)

mrskb said:


> I got an e-mail from Noreve this a.m. asking me to send pictures.....which I had already done, so I sent them again. We'll see!


Hey, you are going to be famous


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

Hopefully they will come thru and replace it.

So, after one night with your new cover have you read with it?  If so, did the travel wallet get in the way, or did you barely notice it?


----------



## WilliamM (Feb 10, 2009)

my box came smashed too from noreve usa...although my box was black and looks a bit sturdier than what they shipped yours in so cover was fine
you would think with the high shipping charge they could avoid using enevelopes to ship things


----------



## Vicki G. (Feb 18, 2010)

Cardinal said:


> So, after one night with your new cover have you read with it? If so, did the travel wallet get in the way, or did you barely notice it?


Yeah!! Inquiring minds want to know!!


----------



## raven312 (Jan 12, 2010)

I'm glad they're doing the right thing by following up with your concerns, though it's shocking to me that for a premium product, they wouldn't have packed it to ship much better than that.  That box looks like what you would get it you went to the store and they pulled it out of the stock room for you to carry out... Not cool.


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

Vicki G. said:


> Yeah!! Inquiring minds want to know!!


Okay! Yes, I've used my new cover. It's perfect! The leather is really nice and soft, not too thick, but substantial enough to really protect my Kindle. The travel wallet isn't that noticeable. I doubt I'll use it for anything, but it doesn't get in the way at all. It just might provide a little extra protection for my Kindle's screen. The cover folds back really well, and when I'm through, I just snap it shut. The magnetic snap works really well. If it weren't for the poor packaging/shipping, I'd give this cover a 10! I haven't heard any more from Noreve since I emailed the pictures to them. It would be nice if they would at least validate my problem. We shall see....I'll keep you all posted


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

mrskb said:


> Okay! Yes, I've used my new cover. It's perfect! The leather is really nice and soft, not too thick, but substantial enough to really protect my Kindle. The travel wallet isn't that noticeable. I doubt I'll use it for anything, but it doesn't get in the way at all. It just might provide a little extra protection for my Kindle's screen. The cover folds back really well, and when I'm through, I just snap it shut. The magnetic snap works really well. If it weren't for the poor packaging/shipping, I'd give this cover a 10! I haven't heard any more from Noreve since I emailed the pictures to them. It would be nice if they would at least validate my problem. We shall see....I'll keep you all posted


Take heart, it's the weekend and it's highly unlikely anyone has been in the office in France. I'm sure you'll hear from them soon.


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

Dear Madam,

Thank you for your email.
It is important for us.
We will forward it to UPS.
It is not normal 
I hope it is ok for case.
We are really sorry.
I wish you a very good week-end,
My best regards,

Cynthia
Customer Care Department / Service Client

This is the reply that I received just now from Noreve. I think they sort of missed the point. I did reply back to say I don't think it's a UPS problem, rather, the way that Noreve packaged the cover to begin with. I thought I was pretty clear in my description of the problem, complete with pictures, but I'd guess this will be where it ends.


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

mrskb said:


> Dear Madam,
> 
> Thank you for your email.
> It is important for us.
> ...


But may I also say again - I love everything about the cover! If it weren't for the packaging problem, it's perfect!


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

Has the dent decreased?

I hope that is not the end of it!  If they answer your e-mail in an unsatisfactory manner or ignore it, e-mail them again and emphasize the Noreve cover arrived damaged.  Maybe photoshop an arrow pointing at the dent in the second picture and send just that one again.

In casescoop's videos she shows a box for the cover that was inside the actual shipping box from Noreve USA.  Too bad overseas shipping gets less protection.


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

Really, I think the dent is less than it was. I still notice it, but then, I know it's there. My husband says it's hardly evident. And although I still think Noreve did a poor job in their packaging, perhaps things have turned out alright for me in the end.


----------



## loca (Jan 3, 2010)

mrskb said:


> Really, I think the dent is less than it was. I still notice it, but then, I know it's there. My husband says it's hardly evident. And although I still think Noreve did a poor job in their packaging, perhaps things have turned out alright for me in the end.


I hear this a lot recently, that Noreve does not package their products well. I wonder if this is cost savings due to bankruptcies and such.


----------



## LibbyD (Apr 28, 2009)

loca said:


> I hear this a lot recently, that Noreve does not package their products well. I wonder if this is cost savings due to bankruptcies and such.


You hear that a lot? I've heard it once -- in this thread.

The bankruptcy had nothing to do with the Noreve company. It was a distributor based in California that went out of business, and they distributed many products -- not just Noreve.

As for the "such", in "bankruptcies and such", can you be more explicit?


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

loca said:


> I hear this a lot recently, that Noreve does not package their products well. I wonder if this is cost savings due to bankruptcies and such.


I actually was surprised at Noreve's packaging, since I read so many great reviews from people who had ordered from Noreve USA. Although I'm not very satisfied with Noreve's packaging, as well as the way they've dealt with my problem, I'm not going to completely trash them. In my opinion, the product I received is second to none, in materials, workmanship, etc. I basically was responding to other peoples' requests to review my cover, as well as my experience with Noreve France.


----------



## WilliamM (Feb 10, 2009)

LibbyD said:


> You hear that a lot? I've heard it once -- in this thread.
> 
> The bankruptcy had nothing to do with the Noreve company. It was a distributor based in California that went out of business, and they distributed many products -- not just Noreve.
> 
> As for the "such", in "bankruptcies and such", can you be more explicit?


actually twice in this thread


----------



## Vicki G. (Feb 18, 2010)

I totally agree.  I LOVE my Noreve.  I've had it since Monday and it just gets better and better.  I think this will be my very last cover... hmmm.... except for maybe a Noreve in a different color.

My co-worker ordered hers a day before me and received it yesterday (Tuesday).  Her box was also bashed in but the cover was fine.  

Such a shame that mrskb's cover was marred.    

Not sure who is to blame... maybe both?

When I mail something, post office always asks if it's fragile.  I say "not unless you run an 18-wheeler over it".


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Fuzzy Dunlop said:


> actually twice in this thread


Unless I'm missing something (and it happens ) I can only find the OP's (valid) complaint about the packaging from Noreve and your post that said the package was crushed but that the Noreve's packaging, which was different from the OP's, prevented damage to the cover. Hopefully they will improve the packaging over what the OP received!

Betsy


----------



## WilliamM (Feb 10, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Unless I'm missing something (and it happens ) I can only find the OP's (valid) complaint about the packaging from Noreve and your post that said the package was crushed but that the Noreve's packaging, which was different from the OP's, prevented damage to the cover. Hopefully they will improve the packaging over what the OP received!
> 
> Betsy


i guess we could split hairs all day..even though my cover wasnt damaged the box was severely crushed..my main point was for what they charge to ship (as well as the price of cover itself) they should not be dropping these boxes in cheap little plastic mailing envelopes..


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

Fuzzy Dunlop said:


> i guess we could split hairs all day..even though my cover wasnt damaged the box was severely crushed..my main point was for what they charge to ship (as well as the price of cover itself) they should not be dropping these boxes in cheap little plastic mailing envelopes..


That was my whole point....and actually, the dent in my cover has all but worked itself out. And like Vicky G said, this is my favorite cover, and I doubt I'll get another one for a long time "unless it's for a different color" ! HAHAHA! Who, me? Or maybe I'll keep reading about everyone's new covers, and I'll decide I just have to have another one....the beat goes on!


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

Not to keep this discussion going on endlessly, but I thought I'd post an e-mail that I sent to Noreve, and then the reply that I received back:

Dear Cynthia,

I would like to suggest that you take a look at http://www.kboards.com and look at the comments about Noreve in "Kindle Accessories". People are not complaining about the product whatsoever....but they ARE complaining about the packaging (not UPS). The dent in my cover has all but worked itself out, so I am happy, but I'd be very hesitant to order again, or to recommend to others, because of the way Noreve packages their product for mailing. Anyway, I just thought perhaps you'd like to take a look at KindleBoards.

Dear Rebecca,

Thank you.

We will improve packaging for eredear cases very soon.

For all other cases, we have a very good pacakging.

Thank you for the information. We appreciate.

"very good packaging for our other cases" doesn't make a lot of sense to me! Oh well!


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

mrskb said:


> "very good packaging for our other cases" doesn't make a lot of sense to me! Oh well!


I agree. That makes no sense. At least you got a real reply instead of one of those standard ones companies send out. I guess we'll have to see if they keep their word!
I'm a big fan of my Noreve cover, but I've never had to deal with their CS since I ordered mine from Amazon before the whole distribution bankruptcy thing. If I did, I have a feeling I would like Noreve significantly less. Heck, I like them less just from hearing everyone else having so many difficulties. Nevertheless, their product is magnificent, and I'm still glad I got it. And I'm glad to hear your dent has almost completely worked itself out and that you like it so much!


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

mrskb said:


> We will improve packaging for eredear cases very soon.


Good, I hope they do improve the packaging.

I count four Noreve eReader covers that have been sent from France with poor packaging (mrskb, Fuzzy Dunlop, Vicki G. & Vicki G.'s friend), one actually being damaged.


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

'gotta say though, I just took my Kindle in the Noreve cover to the coffee shop and spent a little time finishing a book. The cover is SO good in many ways. I love it! (and I've come to believe that the fine little crease in the cover just gives it character!)


----------



## WilliamM (Feb 10, 2009)

Cardinal said:


> Good, I hope they do improve the packaging.
> 
> I count four Noreve eReader covers that have been sent from France with poor packaging (mrskb, Fuzzy Dunlop, Vicki G. & Vicki G.'s friend), one actually being damaged.


actually mine was sent from the US dist in CA..a couple weeks before they went belly up


----------



## LibbyD (Apr 28, 2009)

mrskb said:


> "very good packaging for our other cases" doesn't make a lot of sense to me! Oh well!


Noreve makes a lot of products and they are not all packaged like Kindle covers. For example, my iPod and phone cases came in a hard plastic clamshell with a rigid cardboard frame.


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

LibbyD said:


> Noreve makes a lot of products and they are not all packaged like Kindle covers. For example, my iPod and phone cases came in a hard plastic clamshell with a rigid cardboard frame.


That's what I don't understand. The CS Rep from Noreve said that the e-reader cases were not packaged the same as other cases. That makes zero sense to me.


----------



## Vicki G. (Feb 18, 2010)

Perhaps, this being a company located on the French Riviera, they weren't quite prepared for so many crass American Kindle owners to be wanting their cases. 

*shrugs*

<bites tongue to keep from making any remarks about French anythings> 

I ♥ my Noreve!!!!!!!


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Strictly conjecture:

We know the Noreve USA packaging for Kindle cases differed from that the home office is using now.  It may very well be that what the home office is using was the same thing they used to get cases in bulk out to the US vendor, who then repackaged them for better individual shipment.  If that's the case, given how suddenly the US vendor went under, Noreve France hasn't had much time to have new custom packaging put together yet.

I still think they could be doing a better job on that in the meantime, but given how quick they've been to ship and how they are at least communicating in a relatively prompt fashion, I'm thinking they'll get the kinks out on this issue and over the long term we'll probably end up better off than we were with Noreve USA.

mrskb--glad the crease in yours is disappearing!


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

Honestly? That's what I'm thinking, or at least, hoping. My last note from Noreve made me wonder if that's the case, after I thought about it for awhile. I hope so! I'm already wanting another one


----------



## LibbyD (Apr 28, 2009)

mrskb said:


> That's what I don't understand. The CS Rep from Noreve said that the e-reader cases were not packaged the same as other cases. That makes zero sense to me.


The small items such as iPod cases are sold in retail stores, and the packaging is designed to hang on display boards. The Kindle covers had been in heavy boxes (cardboard, but sturdy and attractive.)


----------



## lulucello (Nov 18, 2009)

My correspondence with Cynthia at Noreve:

Dear Cynthia

I have recently read several reports posted on the Kindle.com board about how badly the Noreve Kindle case is packaged for international shipping.

I'm patiently awaiting receipt of my pink Noreve Kindle cover. But I'm concerned that it won't make it to my home in Mexico undamaged. France to Mexico is a long way to travel. Can you assure me that this lovely cover will be sufficiently protected for its long journey? From the posts I've read, I think additional bubble wrap and a sturdier shipping box are in order.

Thank you for your great customer service. 
Judith

Dear Madam,

Normally there is no problem but let us know if you have any problem.

I wish you a very good day,

My best regards,
Cynthia
Customer Care Department / Service Client

Innovacases - Noreve St.Tropez
Haute Couture for Mobile Devices

_Not very encouraging, but we'll see.
Judith_


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

"but let us know if you have a problem"......that does little good I'm afraid. I let them know, and they blamed it on UPS.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

I just now saw this thread and was immediately interested, because I received my pink Noreve on Thursday this week and I couldn't be happier.  But I agree with what several others have said, the packaging was terrible.  Mine was just stuck in a mailing envelope, which was all beat up, and then the case was inside a very lightweight cardboard box, which was pretty beat up and bent up inside the envelope.  I agree also that with the cost of these covers, they could at least put them in a sturdy box for shipping!  It's a shoddy way to ship an excellent product.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

I received my noreve a couple of weeks ago from France to Australia. It was in a plastic courier bag and inside a white cardboard box which was crumpled. But the beautiful cover was surprisingly undamaged. The postage was something like 30 euros and really should have been better (eg Oberons packaging is tough brown paper but it protects like a glove) but none of this stopped me from ordering another one. Quite simply they are the best covers.


----------



## WilliamM (Feb 10, 2009)

how can such a lousy company produce such a great cover? its baffling..thier turn around time is terrible along with the customer service but the covers rock


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

I wouldn't say they are a lousy company. I was upset by the long turn-around time, and the shoddy packaging also, but it's sort of like giving birth, once you get that beautifuly baby  cover, you forget all the pain that comes before. And you're ready to get another one! (at least I am).


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I also let my contact at Noreve know about this issue, as the one they sent me for my review also arrived in a crushed box. 
He told me they are switching to a "black rigid packaging" ...  I also mentioned this thread to him.


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

Octochick said:


> I also let my contact at Noreve know about this issue, as the one they sent me for my review also arrived in a crushed box.
> He told me they are switching to a "black rigid packaging" ... I also mentioned this thread to him.


That's what I was told after I received my crunched up package. I wonder how many complaints they have to get before they actually do something about it. Even so, I did sort of forget all about it when I began to use my Noreve. It's simply wonderful!


----------



## WilliamM (Feb 10, 2009)

PG4003 said:


> I wouldn't say they are a lousy company. I was upset by the long turn-around time, and the shoddy packaging also, but it's sort of like giving birth, once you get that beautifuly baby  cover, you forget all the pain that comes before. And you're ready to get another one! (at least I am).


\
ive dealt with them twice now..the us company and the french one..I stand by my comments..
ill put up with them because I like the product but it doesnt make the company good IMO


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

My Noreve for my K2 is on it's way now, got picked up today by UPS. So I'm waiting nervously to see how it arrives - I don't like the sound of the shoddy packaging. My intention if I liked the cover was to get another one for my DX, but given how long it takes to get one (I'm way, _way_ past their promised delivery date and I haven't got it yet) I dread to think how long it would take to get a damaged one replaced, nevermind a second one.

Everyone keeps saying, you'll love it so much when it arrives you won't care. *fingers crossed*


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

I'm a little nervous about ordering one since the shipping is questionable, but still thinking about it. Are the colors on their website pretty acurate? I like the green one...it seems bright (like lime) and what I'm looking for but the name is olive green....that isn't the color of the olives I have seen.

So I'm wondering if the name is more acurate or the color swatch that you see? 

Also....how long has it been taking for them to arrive?


----------



## lulucello (Nov 18, 2009)

My second Noreve cover is finally in the UPS truck en route to my mom's house in NY.  I asked her to call me if the package looked damaged.  I'm really worried that the cover will be half destroyed if it's in the usual shoddy packaging.  The order was placed on April 18 and it's been traveling since May 5.  That's a long time to be on the road in that thin, crappy box that Noreve ships in.  I won't get to actually see my new cover until I get to NY in July. I really hope it's not wrecked.  
Judith in Mexico


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

KindleGirl said:


> ....Also....how long has it been taking for them to arrive?


I ordered mine on Mon April 25th with the promise of delivery in 15 working days - that's Mon 17th May. On 19th I got an email saying it would be shipped on 21st. It just got picked up by UPS today 25th. As it's coming from France and I'm in the UK I'm hoping it won't be too long now..... *sigh*


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

KindleGirl said:


> Also....how long has it been taking for them to arrive?


I ordered mine on April 24th (Saturday), so I figure it was processed on the 26th of April. I received it on Thursday, 20th of May. It takes close to a month. But I have to say, I would not hesitate to order another one. I would just go into it knowing that it would be a month before I get it. I love this cover so much, I would wait that long again to have another one.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

I agree PG, if you know it will take a month to receive it, then just sit back and wait, as they are worth waiting for.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Woohoo! My Noreve is actually on the move!

It's gone from Marseille on the south coast of France and as of 6.00am was a couple of hundred miles further north in Lyon. I think it's still nearer them than me, but after all this time I'm just grateful for some progress. Only a couple of days now - maybe....


----------



## TLM (Apr 8, 2010)

I ordered my Sandy Vintage on late Saturday, 5/22.  I figured one month, so around late June?  Sounds like what everyone else is tell me it took theirs to arrive.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

2.00pm and my cover is in Paris now - I think tomorrow is too much to ask for but surely it'll be here by Friday? Please?


----------



## WilliamM (Feb 10, 2009)

mine showed up today..in a thin white box crushed of course because it came all the from france in a plastic shipping envelope..cover ok though
i order a lot of things from Europe (dvd's mostly) and this company is the only place that charges so much for shipping ,,,and then packages the items so cheaply


----------



## lulucello (Nov 18, 2009)

FYI:  My (second) Noreve cover, ordered April 17, arrived at my mom's house in NY yesterday (via UPS).  The box was crushed, but the cover is fine (according to my mother.)  I think the volcanic ash cloud held up the delivery.  According to Noreve, it was shipped on May 5.  I'm glad it arrived intact and I'm sure I'll love it, but I won't get to see it until July when I head to the US.
Judith in Mexico


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Fuzzy Dunlop said:


> mine showed up today..in a thin white box crushed of course because it came all the from france in a plastic shipping envelope..cover ok though
> i order a lot of things from Europe (dvd's mostly) and this company is the only place that charges so much for shipping ,,,and then packages the items so cheaply


What color is yours? Are you going to show us some pictures??


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

lulucello said:


> FYI: My (second) Noreve cover, ordered April 17, arrived at my mom's house in NY yesterday (via UPS). The box was crushed, but the cover is fine (according to my mother.) I think the volcanic ash cloud held up the delivery. According to Noreve, it was shipped on May 5. I'm glad it arrived intact and I'm sure I'll love it, but I won't get to see it until July when I head to the US.
> Judith in Mexico


Judith, I know you are anxious to see it. What an ordeal just getting it to you, huh? Here's hoping that you love it, be sure to show us some pictures when you can.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Woohoo! My Noreve is actually in the UK! Surely, I'll get it tomorrow? I just hope the packaging has held up.


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

I hope Noreve takes our advice and reads the comments about the packaging...such a high-quality product deserves better!


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

Looking forward to seeing everyone's pictures, when you can get them up. Noreve's website talks about their high quality protective packaging, so hopefully that is on the way for the Kindle covers.

http://www.noreve.com/static_contents.html?static_contents_id=3

In the meantime, I hope everyone's cover arrives safely.


----------



## WilliamM (Feb 10, 2009)

Cardinal said:


> Looking forward to seeing everyone's pictures, when you can get them up. Noreve's website talks about their high quality protective packaging, so hopefully that is on the way for the Kindle covers.
> 
> http://www.noreve.com/static_contents.html?static_contents_id=3
> 
> In the meantime, I hope everyone's cover arrives safely.


those are the boxes noreve us shipped in when they were still in business..the place in France is still using the cheap white boxes fi what i received today says anything


----------

